# fly fishing 8/27/2011



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Took captjimo from sarasota florida for his first time to fly fish Texas saltwater. winds were blowing pretty good from the get go and i knew we had our work cut out for us. we found a few tailing in the back lakes that were hungry enough to eat a fly. they were undersize but jimo said he didnt mind as long as they ate his fly!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Flynut - what kind of line basket is that? Do you like it? Looks like it folds down when you need to store it. Been looking for one.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*basket*



Xplorin08 said:


> Flynut - what kind of line basket is that? Do you like it? Looks like it folds down when you need to store it. Been looking for one.


 got it at wal mart for about $10.00 its a collapsable laundry basket. works great!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

wat did the capt think of texas reds


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fly fishing*



flatzstalker said:


> wat did the capt think of texas reds


 he had a blast sight casting to the tails but he said the tarpon fishing in sarasota is number 1


----------



## DjangoHead (Aug 18, 2011)

Would you mind providing some info on the Maverick (size, year, motor, etc.)? How does it handle the chop on a windy day like that? Just curious, I'm in the market.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*SKIFFSTIFF*

FLYNUT,
YOU GUYS ARE PUTTIN THE HURT ON THEM.NICE PICS,SAW YA'LL WHEN WE WENT PAST YOU.WHAT FLY WERE YOU USING ? WE GOT OURS ON SEADUCERS.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*maverick*



DjangoHead said:


> Would you mind providing some info on the Maverick (size, year, motor, etc.)? How does it handle the chop on a windy day like that? Just curious, I'm in the market.


 its a 2003 17' maverick hpxt with 2003 70 hp. yamaha 2 stroke. its not bad in chop if you use the trim tabs. i dont have any complaints


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*fly*



SKIFFSTIFF said:


> FLYNUT,
> YOU GUYS ARE PUTTIN THE HURT ON THEM.NICE PICS,SAW YA'LL WHEN WE WENT PAST YOU.WHAT FLY WERE YOU USING ? WE GOT OURS ON SEADUCERS.


 he was using a fly he tied himself wich kind of looked like a seaducer and i was throwing your clouser you gave me at the fly tying festeval


----------

